# Mini/Pony/Donkey show



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Pics from the fun Mini/Pony show last weekend  Being a fun show, vs A or R, no shaving or dressing up was necessary. My friend Jen came and showed minis for the first time... including her first jumping, first obstacle, first showmanship, and FIRST TIME DRIVING and did GREAT!  And as far as my horses I took, only Chili has done halter (and never worked with the others on it). Jewel had never done showmanship or obstacle or jumping. Gambler never did obstacle (cart or harness). I think they did great 

Halter foals and yearlings. I showed my silver appy Sharpie, who took 3rd, and Jen showed my dark brown colt Locke, who took 4th. Not bad considering there was one other foal, the rest were yearlings!

































Halter mares. Jewel got 2nd!

































Halter geldings. It was a HUUUUUUGE class, the first pic is just a small portion of it. Chili got 2nd


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Halter colts and stallions. Jen showed Locke, I showed Gambler. I don't remember how we placed... 3rd with Gambler I think? Locke??? I need to find the paper I wrote it on....









































Halter Championship. Jen showed Jewel and I showed Chili

























Halter pony. I showed my yearling Welsh filly, Willow. She didn't place, but I didn't expect her to against the nice, mature ponies she was up against. She was a bit worried about what was going on around her, but she was very well behaved  The POA is Skylar, whom I used to own. Sold him to my friends at this show two years ago, and this year they showed him here 

































Multi Color. I showed Gambler and Jen showed Jewel. Skylar got 1st place


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Solid color. I showed Willow (3rd), Jen showed Chili

























Novice Showmanship. Jen and Jewel got, IIRC, 3rd

















Adult showmanship. Chili and I got 1st 

















Sales class. I had Sharpie (but now he's no longer for sale!) and Jen had Jewel


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Halter obstacle. I showed Chili, Jen showed Gambler and Jewel. And Craig got roped into showing a friend's horse, Wildfire  That friend took pics of them, but didn't know how to zoom. Pics of others in here as well.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Jumping. Jen showed Jewel.

















































Driving obstacle. I showed Gambler, who was waaaay to worked up to do well 

















Novice driving. Jen's first time driving, she did well with Chili (can't recall results)

















Driving 34" and under, I showed Gambler... can't recall results

















Craig was holding Gambler for me during driving over 34" so no pics, but Chili and I got 1st


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Driving championship. Jen with Chili, me with Gambler. I dont' recall placings, but the judge told us Chili was the nicest horse there, but due to Jen's clothes, she didn't place 1st... Um, this is a FUN show and it specifically states clothes don't matter! Oh well, was still fun...









































Costume class... I was a fisherman in my boat, Chili is a sea(C)horse! And Jen had Locke, who was the headless horseman's horse  I forget Locke's placing, but Chili got 1st


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

And some random pics from the show


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Those are adorable pics. I love look at your horses. They are so uniquely colored.


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

:clap:Never disappointed when you post pics. Thanks. 

Your costume was really unique! 
"C" horse, hee, hee, hee ......very good!

I'm jealous, looked like a really fun day.....
Every one looked great! (Good to hear you're keeping Sharpie.)


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

THanks! 

It sure was fun  And I'm so happy hubby had no problems with us keeping little Sharpie  I wasn't sure what he'd say... and after he said ok, I still had him for sale for just a little longer... but today I said something about it, and hubby said "but I thought we're keeping Sharpie!?"


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

My family gave me really wierd looks because at every pic I was like :Awwwwwww. Lol.

The donkeys jumping is just the cutest thing I have ever seen in my life! I love Sharpie, what a cutie


----------

